# New build with Skervesen Guitars



## iloki (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been following these guys for awhile and have been contemplating getting a custom with several other luthiers (BWGC, Bowes, among others) and have decided that Skervesen is the way to go for me. I'm putting in my deposit today on a 7 string Medusa  I can't even begin to say how helpful and responsive the guys have been, even when they don't have my money yet! 

Specs will be:
Medusa body with Viper headstock
Fan fret 25.5-27", 24 Jumbo SS frets
5 pc roasted flame maple neck with wenge fillet, bolt on
Pale Moon Ebony fretboard if they can source a board long enough, otherwise a nice piece of macassar ebony with lots of sapwood
12th fret inlay -- my band's logo
Body wood: Ash
Top wood: quilted maple
Ivoroid binding on body, neck and headstock
slanted alnico blackhawks
ABM saddles
Hipshot locking tuners
Dunlop flush mount strap locks

Not going to get into the finish just yet, I've given them an idea we need to test before I decide for sure.

Inlay logo:


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 22, 2013)

Pardon my french, but that inlay is fucking sick, dude


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 22, 2013)

Blimey.


----------



## iloki (Feb 22, 2013)

hehe thanks guys. my bandmate designed it and I fucking love it lol


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah, cool logo! What's the name of your band? Is that inlay the initials of the band, or does it represent anything in particular?


----------



## iloki (Feb 22, 2013)

Inlay is the initials, Templar's Verdict is the name.
Definitely check us out on Soundcloud and/or Facebook  /shamelessplug


----------



## iloki (Apr 29, 2013)

So, long time without any updates, but it seems like things are about to get rolling. I messaged them the other day to see what was up (its getting REALLY close to the original delivery date) because I know their business has absolutely exploded over the past couple months and I was expecting that my build would be pushed back a bit. Also, I changed the binding to black. I wasn't sure about the ivoroid, and I know the black will look good.

Sadly, I was right, BUT, I did get this little morsel. I didn't verify whether this was a scrap piece, or the piece that will eventually be my fretboard, but


----------



## iloki (May 7, 2013)

Woke up to another little surprise this morning:


----------



## skisgaar (May 7, 2013)

Are you sure this guitar won't become a musical portal straight to hell?


----------



## iloki (May 7, 2013)

Maybe thats what I'm going for?


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 7, 2013)

^^^^ Morning Wood


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 7, 2013)

I don't think I've seen a cutaway-style Skervesen before, looks super promising!


----------



## iloki (May 7, 2013)

I have had single cut GAS for a long time, but once I saw a Medusa, it sealed the deal. I've only seen one other, and it was incredible


----------



## iloki (May 13, 2013)

Now they're just teasing me. Inlay is in, and all covered up.


----------



## JPMike (May 13, 2013)

I will get my deposit down by the end of the week. Skervesen guitars are so sick!! 

You did the right choice, can't wait to see how this will turn out.


----------



## iloki (May 13, 2013)

I can't wait either! It's starting to get close, and I'm getting more and more excited every day that passes.


----------



## jahosy (May 13, 2013)

Wow just saw this thread. The red quilt suits your theme very well! 

Can't wait to see the end product


----------



## patata (May 16, 2013)

JPMike said:


> I will get my deposit down by the end of the week. Skervesen guitars are so sick!!
> 
> You did the right choice, can't wait to see how this will turn out.



Expect a knock on your door from me on September then.


----------



## F0rte (May 19, 2013)

The body style really reminds me of the Mayones Legend body.
Killer build.


----------



## iloki (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, after a few weeks of failed attempts at email communication, got the problem figure out and got back in touch with the guys 

Some more updates, and potentially a bit of a sour note...






All taped up and ready for assembly.





Still taped up, but the grain the ash is pretty visible, and beautiful 

And here's the potential sour note I mentioned:





When I was first speccing out the build with the guys, I asked for roasted/baked flame maple for the neck. That's definitely not baked, but there may be some flame to it. If thats the case, I am perfectly happy with the flame maple. However, if it's as I fear and its plain maple I've asked for a rebuild of the neck with the baked maple like I originally wanted.

I've offered to pay for it, because I went back to my spec sheet and noticed that it was keyed in as 'Maple-Wenge' and I missed it, so it is as much my fault as theirs. I am currently waiting to hear back on that, will keep you guys updated, of course


----------



## gavn13 (Jun 3, 2013)

there is so much awesome going on here I don't know where to start.


----------



## mcrdsd911 (Jun 3, 2013)

That inlay slays !!


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy balls,this will be awesome!!


----------



## iloki (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm weighing my options with the neck.. I can get a new one made, but it will cost me a little extra. Going to hopefully try an umber stain on this neck and see how she turns out. 

If not, I might do a rosewood neck with wenge fillets and a flamed maple center. I also really love this fretboard and I don't want to scrap it.. I might just settle with the current neck, and be happy with that. I am having a hard time deciding what to do >.<

other option they gave was to use this neck with a new build with a discount on the new build..


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking good man!


----------



## iloki (Jun 3, 2013)

So.. I went back and looked through all of my email correspondence with them up to the spec sheet. They never mentioned that the baked flame maple wasn't a possibility, as apparently baked maple is difficult to come across in Poland.
It seems like an honest mistake, but I really don't think I should have to pay for it.
I'm working with them to figure out my options regarding that now.

I could definitely use some opinions, what would you guys do in this situation? Would you suck it up and eat the extra cost? Request a rebuild at their cost? Or take the current neck, even though it's not exactly what I asked for?


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 4, 2013)

iloki said:


> Thanks guys! I'm weighing my options with the neck.. I can get a new one made, but it will cost me a little extra. Going to hopefully try an umber stain on this neck and see how she turns out.
> 
> If not, I might do a rosewood neck with wenge fillets and a flamed maple center. I also really love this fretboard and I don't want to scrap it.. I might just settle with the current neck, and be happy with that. I am having a hard time deciding what to do >.<
> 
> other option they gave was to use this neck with a new build with a discount on the new build..



I think a trans black/charcoal stain would look amazing on that. It would go with the theme of the guitar too!

Pretty cool of the Skervesen guys to give you a discount on a second build if you wanted to go that route, I must say.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 4, 2013)

I think stick with the current neck and ask them to knock a wee bit off of the price, perhaps. The current neck looks good.


----------



## iloki (Jun 4, 2013)

Erock, that's not a bad idea, that would indeed look pretty wicked. 
Solodini: I could do that, I'll need to think about it some more

Thanks for the ideas.. I'm still not sure where I'm going to go, still waiting to hear back to discuss with them. 

If they charge full price for a new neck it's a little more than 10% of the final cost of the instrument, so it's not insignificant.
If they're willing to do a rebuild at little or no extra charge I will probably do that, otherwise I will give that stain a shot or maybe spec out a bare bones raptor 

It really has been a pleasure doing business with these guys, and I don't feel that they have done any wrong by me from a customer service perspective and I'm sure that they'll be willing to work with me towards a solution that works for all parties involved.

As usual I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Aceshighhhh (Jun 4, 2013)

Is your inlay painted on or is it made of abalone/nacre? I can't really tell from the photo

I'd love to get a custom inlay but I'm not sure if these guys do pearl


----------



## iloki (Jun 4, 2013)

it is not painted. From what I understand its a metallic powder mixed with epoxy and some flourescent powder to make it slightly glowy in the dark lol

When we were discussing inlay materials they mentioned some imitation pearl that they had and could send out to have laser cut.


----------



## decoy205 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking good man. I'm really impressed by what these guys are doing.


----------



## iloki (Jun 5, 2013)

So, when the current neck is fully shaped within the next week or two we are going to try some staining. They suggested possibly a red like the stain on the quilt. I think doing the outer maple sections in red, and the center in a charcoal/trans black could potentially look amazing, so I think that's what we'll try.

If worse comes to worse and I'm not happy with the result and want a rebuild, they'll be more than happy to work with me. Probably not at no charge, but maybe less than the full price of the neck.


----------



## Curt (Jun 5, 2013)

I like the idea of red/black/red stain on the neck. That singlecut shape is really nice, too.


----------



## iloki (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea, I absolutely love their single cut, and I think the stain may just swing me towards keeping this neck. Outside of it being plain instead of flamed, I absolutely love the fretboard and everything else is about as close to perfection as I think it gets.


----------



## Curt (Jun 5, 2013)

I would love to have a skervesen build of some kind, but I can't try one before I order. So, unless I bought a used one and liked it, I don't see myself ordering one any time soon.


----------



## iloki (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe somebody nearby has one? I don't mind taking the leap given the newly universal praise these guys have received


----------



## Rectionmaarten (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha, I've just noticed that it's your guitarbody that's laying underneath mine in the pic they sent me of my raptor today!
Siked to see this finished dude!


----------



## iloki (Jun 7, 2013)

Not as much as I am!


----------



## iloki (Jun 10, 2013)

Rectionmaarten said:


> Haha, I've just noticed that it's your guitarbody that's laying underneath mine in the pic they sent me of my raptor today!
> Siked to see this finished dude!


That means we're batch buddies! lol
Do you have a thread going for your raptor?

Also, I sent the guys an email this morning asking if we were still going to be on track to test the stain on the neck this week.

20 minutes later, got a response from Maciek:


Maciek said:


> Not - actually plan is to stain it tomorrow



I said great! and that I couldn't wait to see it.

A couple hours later, I get another email:


Maciek said:


> We were too curious to see it too.
> Please welcome Darth Maul's neck!


This made me chuckle, and then I looked at the attached image:





What do you guys think?


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 10, 2013)

Jesus Humphrey Christ.. beautiful.


----------



## iloki (Jun 10, 2013)

hehehe..
Yea, I think I'm keeping this one. 

the black accents the wenge really nicely too, a lot like I was imagining and hoping it would. I've given them the go ahead with this neck now. Final assembly should be very, very soon.


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like there might be a couple of blotchy spots on the headstock and heel, is that the photography or are they not finished yet?


----------



## jahosy (Jun 10, 2013)

Venomous looking


----------



## iloki (Jun 10, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Looks like there might be a couple of blotchy spots on the headstock and heel, is that the photography or are they not finished yet?



I noticed that too. There is a light spot on the heel, definitely. The spots on the headstock *might* be lighting, but they seem to follow the grain, so maybe not.
That isn't quite finished yet, either. I believe the stain was still a bit wet when they took this photo too.
In any case, I pointed the spots out, just to make sure that everything is good.


----------



## decoy205 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm sure it's just the way that part of the maple took the stain no biggie. Looks sick man I love these skervys!


----------



## iloki (Jun 13, 2013)

They assured me that it was only a quick test stain and that the final result will be even better! 
Also, estimated eta <= 2 weeks! I am so excite! (Read in Borat voice)


----------



## iloki (Jun 24, 2013)

So, I think I'm just gonna drop this here:


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 24, 2013)

dat neck and inlay P:
Can't wait to see more!


----------



## iloki (Jun 24, 2013)

the body is all taped up still to protect the finish while they do hardware and setup... but the neck is still totally uncovered:


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd love to see a close up of that inlay dude..


----------



## iloki (Jun 24, 2013)

I will make sure and get a close up once she's in my hands 

Its my band's logo:


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 24, 2013)

I would really like to get a Skervesen Raptor someday. They are gorgeous guitars. I wish I could find a quote form somewhere. 

Sweet looking neck though. Can't wait to see this finished product!


----------



## Samark (Jun 24, 2013)

Can't wait for this thing to be finished!

That neck HNGGGGGG


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jun 24, 2013)

I really want a Swan. I saw a video of Tomá&#353; Raclavský's FF8 and it's easily one of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## iloki (Jun 24, 2013)

She'll be done this week! I'm so excited I can literally barely contain myself!


----------



## sochmo (Jun 25, 2013)

wow this looks amazing


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 25, 2013)

Cant wait to see this done!


----------



## JPMike (Jun 26, 2013)

This will be a killer guitar!!!


----------



## iloki (Jun 26, 2013)

I can't wait to see her with all the tape off!!


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 28, 2013)

Man this guitar is coming along great I've been watching from afar these past few months and all I have to say is hot damn!!! I plan on ordering a skervy raptor soon and I had a question about the wenge you're using in the neck. Is that a neck wood that they offer or did you have to special order it or something? On their website the only woods they list are for the tops and fingerboards and wenge was not on either list.


----------



## iloki (Jun 28, 2013)

I asked for it and they did it! lol They are definitely open to using different woods than are on their list as long as they can source them. If you wanted to source them I am sure that they would work with you on that too.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 29, 2013)

well its just the wenge is what I'm worried about the other woods. are swamp ash, flame maple top, maple fretboard, rosewood/wenge neck


----------



## JPMike (Jun 29, 2013)

iloki said:


> I asked for it and they did it! lol They are definitely open to using different woods than are on their list as long as they can source them. If you wanted to source them I am sure that they would work with you on that too.



The 3 out of 4 of my builds are primarily exotic woods.


----------



## jahosy (Jun 29, 2013)

Mr-Jemhead93 said:


> well its just the wenge is what I'm worried about the other woods. are swamp ash, flame maple top, maple fretboard, rosewood/wenge neck



I've got a wenge / maple / ebony neck in my current built, but that was based on the old pricing. No harm asking them


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 30, 2013)

alright sweet I feel pretty comfortable with going with the wenge now! the GAS for this just went to another level now! haha


----------



## iloki (Jul 2, 2013)

She's done!! 

Last pics until the NGD:


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 2, 2013)

That neck looks sick!


----------



## kastenfrog (Jul 2, 2013)

hands down. most beautiful single cut i've ever seen. this looks incredible!


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jul 2, 2013)

Damn man thats a sexy ass guitar!


----------



## steffgang (Jul 4, 2013)

The neck color scheme looks like blood wood and ebony.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 4, 2013)

Awesome man!.. Skervesen with another great guitar.


----------



## iloki (Jul 4, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Awesome man!.. Skervesen with another great guitar.



Absolutely!! I can't wait until she's in my hands! Looks like she should be shipping Monday or Tuesday next week.


----------



## JPMike (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks fantastic!! All we need is an NGD thread and amazing photos!


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 7, 2013)

Man.. they do incredible work. Once again.. I can't wait to see how that inlay turned out.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jul 8, 2013)

epic


----------



## iloki (Jul 15, 2013)

Just got my tracking number! There was a hold up because they ran out of hard cases, but she is finally on her way to me! If all goes well I will have her by Friday


----------



## JPMike (Jul 16, 2013)

iloki said:


> Just got my tracking number! There was a hold up because they ran out of hard cases, but she is finally on her way to me! If all goes well I will have her by Friday



Make sure the NGD thread, has some awesome photos!!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 17, 2013)

Cant wait to see it man!


----------



## Aceshighhhh (Jul 20, 2013)

Any updates? I'd love to see a close-up on that inlay.


----------



## iloki (Jul 20, 2013)

She'll be here Monday! There will be closeups and stuffs in the NGD thread if I can keep my hands off her long enough to post


----------



## iloki (Jul 22, 2013)

The NGD is here! 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/244279-ngd-polish-inside-56k-go-away.html


----------

